# Anybody prints on SLEEVES???



## LucasWorx

hi guys,
I am looking for a full-service fulfillment company for my t-shirt label.

So far, I've found Print Aura and Printful. But neither of them print on t-shirt sleeves. This is disappointing since I've considered my sleeve designs as one of the defining characteristics of my t-shirt label.

Do you know any fulfillment company (preferably DTG-based) that will also print on short sleeves?

Thanks


----------



## ajspin

Sent Private message


----------



## printaura

LucasWorx said:


> hi guys,
> I am looking for a full-service fulfillment company for my t-shirt label.
> 
> So far, I've found Print Aura and Printful. But neither of them print on t-shirt sleeves. This is disappointing since I've considered my sleeve designs as one of the defining characteristics of my t-shirt label.
> 
> Do you know any fulfillment company (preferably DTG-based) that will also print on short sleeves?
> 
> Thanks


Sorry about that, we do sleeve printing on large screenprinting orders, just not on demand DTG at this time. Hopefully we will offer this option in the future.


----------



## militree

PM me, I have a DTG printer with a sleeve platen


----------



## tchandler52

We also have lots of request for sleeve printing. This seems to be a option that will most definitely need to be added in the near future.


----------



## RiverT

Matt said:


> Sorry about that, we do sleeve printing on large screenprinting orders, just not on demand DTG at this time. Hopefully we will offer this option in the future.


How large do the orders need to be for you to print on sleeves?


----------



## gatorGRAFIX

I print on sleeves also but I have found that a lot of customers don't want to pay for the extra print location and they'll skip it altogether.


----------



## printaura

RiverT said:


> How large do the orders need to be for you to print on sleeves?


Right now we only screen orders of 100+. 

Another option, if you are putting the same design on sleeves you can get transfers made and sent to us and we apply them demand with no minimums.


----------



## Groseryl

Depending on order size I would stay away from sleeves on the DTG. As some users have mentioned in this post the price point just isn't worth it. We would be set-up the same as Matt from Print Aura above for screen printing sleeves, however we specialize in smaller orders (with the capacity to do large orders). So if the 100 shirt minimum he mentioned is too high give me a shout.


----------



## VisNova

i have the same problem, ive been searching for days for on demand sleeve printing...i have intergration with Printful and Aura but both dont sleeve print so iam limited to what i can use these 2 for....there are many themes that sleeve printing is a must to give the shirt the feel of the theme...i dont think cost is an huge issue if a designer wants sleeve printing for a specific audience hes targeting..to be honest it's the only way to become unique in your designs.....front and back is good for tees that are basic in there message..but when you get into wanting to actually brand your product i think its vital to have sleeve printing as an option.............i guess the only way right now is to find a local printer and get it done there...


----------



## Dekzion

We print sleeves on demand but only HTV


----------



## VisNova

a bit novice here...what is HTV?


----------



## smacity

I am assuming heat transfer vinyl

Sent from my SM-N910P using T-Shirt Forums


----------

